# IBS battle to sustain my life.



## Abbynieves627 (Nov 17, 2015)

I was born w/acid reflux and misdiagnosed as a hypochondriac as a child though my only complaint was nausea constantly. At 25 upon seeing a commercial it seemed like I had acid reflux and knew everyone in my family was diagnosed and so a doctor diagnosed me sure enough. I quit orange juice as a child and many things w/virtamin c as pain was too great in consequence I got ill alot.

In nov of 2012 i began using bathroom for -#1&2 too frequently, notice mucous, had issues w/gas. I started losing weight but thought nothing of it as I was trying though not that hard for the amount it was. By December I burned through my sick days. Loss 50 pounds in 1 month without trying and knew something more seriously was wrong. 1st week in January it became unbearable so I went to ER whom did not check and pretty much called me hypochondriac ( I found this ironic as only 2 times I ever was called this upon more thorough investigation I had more permanent medical conditions ). Again It was unbearable and now I was missing more of work then I could w/threat of pay deducts. I went to my doctor who sent me to ER and catscan showed something and colonoscopy narrow it down.

I have been turned down promotions cuz of my condition. My manager actually said "you are the best canidate for this position and I would love to hire you but I can't because you have no sick time." He knew I had IBS as HR spoke to him.

IBS tries to ruin my life regularly and I try fight it regularly.

On my bacheloratte party it ended early and boringly as I was in tears on sidewalk realizing I could not have a normal party because I was so nauseous and in pain from drinks. Some of other girls left super early bored that I became so distant and boring not knowing I was battling what was becoming worse.

Just recently I became determined to get fit by doing weights, zumba, and running. I suppose do my 1st 5k next week which I was excited for but of course Im getting hit uo w/a flare up.

My pants size ranges from 12-16 though more often 14-16 thanks to bloating or diarrhea. 14 is my size when theres neither IBS or acid reflux symptoms.

I cannot go to many restaurants w/friends like family style because what they are ordering causes problems w/both conditions .

I went on a job interview for police and flareup occurred. I was questioned for 45 minutes why I was in restroom upon being called in.

HR and dispatch upon a pay deduct informed me I was eligible for intermittent FMLA but I haven't done the paperwork as it disqualifies me for police job. Today I had use a personal day I was saving for Christmas Eve to spend w/my family (we celebrate on eve instead) for my flareup (no more sick days) so now Im gonna miss most of celebration and most food will be cold upon my arrival.

Its a embarrassing condition that has forced me often to leave train prematurely to use a bathroom at another station or store resulting lateness for work. I've had supervisor comment how I take more then allocated 15 minutes of personal time (1 time it even turned into him yelling across the room in front of customers being very demeaning) when I approached my manager about it he said he was in the right and I do go to restroom frequently. I don't want to complain to HR about him as whenever I need time off for per se a wedding or baby shower he always gives me it unlike many of my coworkers so I want to stay on his good side (I do alot OT)

Even my own wedding day I had some issues though relieved itself towards end of night.

I refused to go on disability and live such life of poverty in ny high cost of living (most my family is disabled so I know how badit is)& Im only 32 so wayyy too young to retire.

Im on 40mg Nexium, dicyclomine 10mg. If Im having a bad day this amazing med hyoscyamine which more often does wonders then not though failed this week. I now have a Vitamin D defiency which I drink half gallon milk a day (dairy thankfully doesn't effect by IBS but rather veggies ,seasoning and other high fiber foods do) and I go out often so I suspect its IBS related because I never had this issue till I was diagnosed.

My diet becomes more limiting every year as my condition worsens and also because besides IBS & acid reflux I have TMJ as well as food allergies. Its amazing Im still a foodie considering.

I want to eat, celebrate, run, go to work & job interviews like a normal person again but IBS has a way putting the breaks.

Sorry this has been long just needed get this off my chest.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles Abby.

I wish I had a good fix for you, nausea is awful. 

Hugs!

Heather


----------

